

How To Make Tilt Scrolling That Doesn’t Suck - zdw
http://www.marco.org/2014/07/24/tilt-scrolling-that-doesnt-suck

======
arrrg
… and yet, I still found the Instapaper implementation (and all other
implementations of this that I have ever seen) completely unusable and
cumbersome.

Scrolling is not exactly a complicated gesture on smartphones. It’s also
precise, direct and quick, three attributes in which all tilt scroll
implementations inherently do worse. All they have going for is that you don’t
have to move a finger (but you have to move your whole hand _precisely_ ) and
that you don’t cover the screen with said finger (but I can’t read while
scrolling anyway).

I’m really not sure we desperately need a replacement for it. Even if we do
(and I’m just not clever enough to see that, which is very possible), I really
don’t think tilt scrolling is what we want.

